# ProECU available now at Litchfield



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

They say the best things come to those who wait  well it has been a very long wait but fortunately it has definitely been worth it! :clap:










As many of your know, we have been working hard with EcuTek to develop their Nissan GTR ECU software since we imported the first car into Europe and it is now reaching full maturity. Their new ProECU cable and software is the final part of their package and a massive step forward for EcuTek and us as their main dealers. 










Litchfield are EcuTek’s largest independent dealer after OEs like Subaru and Mitsubishi having even over taken Prodrive in 2011. We have been right at the forefront of many of EcuTek’s products including the GTR development program with our team regularly requesting and proving new features on our own car or lending vehicles to EcuTek for additional work.


















ProECU is the same powerful tool set we use daily and is set to revolutionise how we are able to work with our customers around the world and will allow us to further improve the individual support we are able to offer. ProECU allows the end user to take control of their car with a host of incredible features:
•	Custom Remote Tuning / E –Tuning with programmable engine and gearbox ECU option
•	Detailed Data Logging of standard and custom parameters from both the Engine and Gearbox ECUs
•	Instant Data log analysis built into the software for viewing in graph format, 2D or 3D.
•	External sensor logging such as Wide Band Lambda sensors
•	Read and clear Diagnostic Trouble Codes for all key modules
•	Service tools for simple vehicle maintenance; clutch learning, Touch points, gearbox temperature history, engine balancing, fuel trim reset, misfire detection, steering position sensor and much, much more.
•	Easy to use software with automatic updates available online 
•	Litchfield software updates available to download or by email so you always have the latest revision
•	Litchfield License promise to insure future proofing of the cable.
•	Compatibility with all EcuTek supported ECUs so you can read DTCs or tune additional vehicles from other makes










*E – Tuning*
This will completely change the way we tune many of our customers’ cars. It will allow us to provide our tuning solutions for customers who live to far away from us or have time constraints stopping them from visiting. It will also allow all our previous customers to be kept up to date with the latest software revisions and features from the comfort of their home. ProECU is able to receive revised ECU files for both the engine and gearbox of the GTR and allows our customers to simply and safely update their car.










*Data Logging*
One of ECUTEK’s biggest strengths is its powerful data logging and analysis software which lets you choose any of the standard or custom parameters to be watched live, recorded and then instantly viewed in a variety of formats. The recorded data can be emailed to us for further analysis and returned with any map amendments.
This feature allows you to monitor in great detail how your car is performing at any given time.

*Fault Code Reading*
Despite its performance, the GTR is one of the most reliable cars we have worked with. Problems, however, can occur and ProECU enables internally logged fault codes to be read and cleared.
ProECU is able to communicate with all the major control modules in the car to give increased reassurance. The team at Litchfield is on hand to help with any concerns that may arise and the information will help us make quick assessments of the problem and what is required to fix it.










*Servicing Tools*
ProECU allows the servicing tools to be instantly available. Owners can perform these key features which are usually only found in the main dealer diagnostic systems. These include:
•	Clutch learning
•	Clutch Touch Point Adjustment
•	Clutch Capacity Adjustment
•	Clutch Warning History
•	Gearbox Oil Temperature History
•	Engine Learning Reset
•	Engine Idle Balance
•	Engine Power Balance Test
•	Tyre Pressure Monitor Sensor Learning (requires sensor stimulator also available from Litchfield)
•	Steering Wheel Angle Calibration
•	Decel G Sensor Calibration
•	Brake Pressure Sensor Calibration
•	Brake Pressure Valve Calibration

*Litchfield License promise:*
For security reasons, removing a licences from an ECU and putting it back onto the cable/dongle is not currently possible. So all Litchfield customers have the option to uninstall the ECUTEK license from within the ECU and not incur an additional license cost if you would like to tune a new car with your ProEcu cable. Contact us for more information.

*Compatibility with other Makes and models within the ECUTEK family:*
This is one of the amazing features about ProECU, it is compatible with any of the ECU’s that are currently support. So for example if you have a GTR but your friend has a Mitsubishi Evo X it has a check engine light showing, the ProEcu software will allow you to diagnose the problem free of charge. All of the Data logging facilities will also be available along with any servicing tools, all free. The only additional cost is if the end user would like to upgrade this car with us using E-tuning.

Current supported vehicles are:
Nissan GTR 2007-2012
Nissan JUKE 1.6 Turbo 2010 -2012 
Nissan 350z and Nissan 370z (Coming Summer 2012)
Subaru BRZ and Toyota GT86 (coming soon)
Subaru Impreza WRX and STI 2004-2012
Subaru Forester XT and STI 2003-2012
Subaru 2.0 Diesel 2006-2012
Subaru Legacy Spec B 3.0 and 2.0 Turbo
Mazda MX-5 Mk3 and Mk3.5 
Mazda 3 MPS and 6 MPS 
Mazda CX7
Mazda 2.0 and 2.2 Diesel (coming soon)
Mazda RX8 (coming soon)
Mitsubishi Evo X and Lancer Ralliart
Mitsubishi L200 Turbo Diesel (coming soon)
Mitsubsihi Shogun Turbo Diesel (coming soon)
Mitsubishi Colt CZT and Euro Colt Raliart
Smart Four Brabus

This list is always expanding with many new makes and models due in the near future.

*ProECU Beta*

The initial launch of ProECU package will be in Beta form so that we can gauge customer opinion and look to improve the product where possible.
We will also be providing a detailed website update which will help ProECU customers get the most out of the software as well as being a source for the latest updates and information.

The price of ProECU is £240 Inc. VAT (£200 ex.VAT) and they are instock now 

If you have any questions or would like more information just let us know 

Regards

Iain


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

Sounds good


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Impressive features list.

What is the minimum spec PC it has to be connected to? I'm wondering if an ancient Samsung Atom powered netbook would do for datalogging for example? Not everybody wants to take their laptop out for a ride... :chuckle:

And as mentioned on Adam's project thread, I reckon sales would skyrocket if it became iPad compatible.


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

added to the wish list


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Taken from the Ecutek website:

Operating System	Windows XP , Windows Vista, Windows 7
Processor	Pentium 3 or higher
Memory	256MB or higher
Hard Disk Space	250MB on C: drive
Display	1024x768 minimum screen resolution. 
640x480 is not supported.
2 Free USB Ports 1 USB port for the Licence Key
1 USB port for the EcuTek Vehicle Interface.
Internet Access	Required on the PC/Laptop that the EcuTek software is run on to enable software update downloads.
Language	EcuTek software is only available in English, though will run on other Windows region versions.

They have the Apple development software so hopefully something for the iPhone and iPad will follow in the future


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Litchfield said:


> Taken from the Ecutek website:
> 
> Operating System	Windows XP , Windows Vista, Windows 7
> Processor	Pentium 3 or higher
> ...


Most netbooks won't work then. iPad is the future!


----------



## Taff1275 (Jan 25, 2012)

How do I order one, do I give you a call or through your website, also do you know if it works on a I7 Macbook

Thanks


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Taff1275 said:


> How do I order one, do I give you a call or through your website, also do you know if it works on a I7 Macbook
> 
> Thanks


Read the above specs. You will need to run a Windows partition or emulator on a Mac.


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

You can call to order anytime or visit our website shop from Monday 
I have not tried it on a mac but I know their other software has worked when running windows. I use a notebook running windows as one of our mapping computers.


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

I will be phoning you again tomorrow Ian :clap:
J


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Fabulous news. Send me one Monday Iain please - will send office address - will wire cash through this weekend!

Desperate for clutch relearn as car doesn't even creep now when in gear and jerky as hell again after you sorted it so wonderfully before! I must not be driving her hard enough ;-)


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Me too please, though I suspect you already knew that.

All I need now is a laptop.

iPad please!!!!!!!


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Looks like this needs to be added to my wish list, lol.

I was looking to get Ecutek'd soon but I think I'll wait until this is compatible with the Ipad. I'm a iMAC user so being able to use the Pad would be fantastic.

Am I right in thinking that I would need to buy the normal £600 Ecutek and add this on top? Soz if that's a stupid question.

Oh, great work Iain :thumbsup:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

How will this ever work with an ipad given the lack of a USB port (and dubious functionality of any USB/ipad adapter)??


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Does this not make this solution way more than a Cobb now ? £240 for software, £600 for off the shelf map, £300 for gearbox, then you need a laptop.


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

It won't be available for the Ipad anytime soon but it is on the list. You don't need a Ecutek map installed to make it work but you won't have the custom logging features.

Chuck I'm not sure what the current cobb prices are like but we provide a custom tune for £600 inc. VAT and usually you have to pay extra for this on top of the access port. ProECU has other funtionality differences as well.


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

That's me sorted, cheers Ian 
J


----------



## gtrsam (Oct 27, 2005)

From GTC its included 4 custom maps ;-)....


Litchfield said:


> It won't be available for the Ipad anytime soon but it is on the list. You don't need a Ecutek map installed to make it work but you won't have the custom logging features.
> 
> Chuck I'm not sure what the current cobb prices are like but we provide a custom tune for £600 inc. VAT and usually you have to pay extra for this on top of the access port. ProECU has other funtionality differences as well.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

so for example I've got Ecutek tune already on my car. I buy the cable, and will it cost me anything more to tune it myself? make adjustments etc?


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Litchfield said:


> Chuck I'm not sure what the current cobb prices are like but we provide a custom tune for £600 inc. VAT and usually you have to pay extra for this on top of the access port. ProECU has other funtionality differences as well.


So all the customers that have a stage 1 had a custom tune ? out with you in the car mapping etc, I thought it was a straight rom flash.

If this is a custom tune, you can ask for stage 3 boost levels etc if you already have an exhaust.


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

I guess it depends what you define as custom, almost all the cars we tune are taken out by us (certainly stage2+) to make sure they are are hitting our targets and are optimised individually. We don't look to squeeze every last drop out of each tune through.

The ProECU software does not allow editing of our maps but does allow us remote tune and update customers cars with the latest files. We can then review the log files that are generated and email back a revised file. Just like we do when we custom tune it ourselves.
It won't suit everyone but I think a lot of customers will find it useful 

Regards

Iain


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

so will it cost me anything to get an etune?


----------



## B27il (Oct 29, 2011)

Iain maybe you better give us the price list

- Ecutek custom tune by lichtfield : £ ....
- TCM : £ ....
- Pro Ecu Cable : £ 200 ( vat excl)
- GTROC Special Price : £ ....


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Guys, surely the prices are what they've always been but now there an extra new product that costs £240 that lets you do some things yourself but also enables remote mapping?


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> Guys, surely the prices are what they've always been but now there an extra new product that costs £240 that lets you do some things yourself but also enables remote mapping?


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Litchfield said:


> *Servicing Tools*
> ProECU allows the servicing tools to be instantly available. Owners can perform these key features which are usually only found in the main dealer diagnostic systems. These include:
> •	Clutch learning
> •	Clutch Touch Point Adjustment
> ...


This all looks great Iain, the oil temp frequency 3 & 4 above are incorrect however with the correct figures being 80 to 120 and 120 to 140 and has been for over 12 months.

As I correct in assuming that the dongle is only needed if you want to upload code to the ECU, so if I just want to have the service features do I need to have the dongle installed and is there any requirement to have non oem code installed anywhere?

If it can be used purely as a service tool without interfering with OEM code then I will order one immediately :thumbsup:


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

So from a standard car.... 

Ecuteck map and licence £600

TCM £300

Cable £240

So £1140 all in? Or can you do the TCM yourself with the cable and save yourself £300


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

FLYNN said:


> So from a standard car....
> 
> Ecuteck map and licence £600
> 
> ...


If you can do the TCM with the cable this makes it a no brainer


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I don't get what the confusion is.

This is just a new product that doesn't give you free licenses.

Those have to be paid for separately and are not related to the purchase of a cable.

The cable just let's you log data and send it to your tuner, and uploads new maps YOUR TUNER sends you.

It also lets you clear fault codes and datalog, to help the tuner.

that's it surely?


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

I haven't touched my car yet, apart from an exhaust therefore I am trying to make a comparable judgement with the two main GTR tuning products. 

I'm sure the Cobb allows TCM updates and if you owned the latest version it was free? If you buy this does that feature compare or is it still £300 for what is basically a software upload!!


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Adamantium said:


> I don't get what the confusion is.
> 
> This is just a new product that doesn't give you free licenses.
> 
> ...


I think people are expecting a solution like the Cobb AP, where you can load up maps off the shelf and updated TCM yourself. Cobb is handy for logging data as you dont need a laptop sat next to you, but on the other side, I bet the ecutek has a lot more options.

It would seem like the cable is a good option if you want to map your car via email and you've already got a Ecutek map.

Cant see it being a upgrade from Cobb on a user basis, but probably from the Tuner side of things because of the extra features.

Horses for courses.

Ill probably have the Cobb till I putting the DP, intakes and injectors in, then swap to Ecutek to see what all the fuss is about


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

ChuckUK said:


> I haven't touched my car yet, apart from an exhaust therefore I am trying to make a comparable judgement with the two main GTR tuning products.
> 
> I'm sure the Cobb allows TCM updates and if you owned the latest version it was free? If you buy this does that feature compare or is it still £300 for what is basically a software upload!!


If sure once you paid to update your TCM, it free (or very cheap) after that. Its the licence you are paying for.

For instance, if you need a remap after you've paid for the original Ecutek map, some of that cost is the license, so will be cheaper for a remap. Correct me if I'm wrong of course


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Perhaps I should have been a little clearer with the pricing so below is the break down of the various options assuming the car has not been tuned before.

Custom Litchfield GTR Remap £600 (£500+vat)
Gearbox software update with driver adjustable launch control (requires engine remap as well) £300 (£250+vat)
ProECU software and Cable £240 (£200+vat)

We do however offer updates for free so if you have previous had the 2011 gearbox software (LC4) and you would like to change to 2012 (LC5) then this is free. Likewise if you had a Stage 2 map last year and you would like to have the latest version then this would also be a free update 

We do charge for further tuning though, which is basically anything that will take considerable time reviewing logs and providing revised files. So if you had a Stage 1 tune and wanted to move to Stage 4 with new intakes and injectors etc then we charge £300 (£250+vat) as it will require multiple revisions.

We prefer to tune a car here but the ProECU gives us the flexibility to support customers at a distance which is a massive change/improvement for us 

Arcam, the temperature breaks are based on the Consult3 information. They previously listed the temperature ranges but when Nissan change the 120degree gearbox condition the next C3 update removed the temperature breaks and just listed Frequency numbers at the same breakpoints. As we had previously provided this temperature information for customers at services so we decided to list both in the software. 

ProECU works perfectly with a standard car and will provide all of the fault code reading and servicing tools you should need. The only part that is limited is the data logging which won't have as many parameters available. When we tune a car with the Ecutek software it installs a Patch which provides extra information channels such as Injector duty, Knock Correction and Injector Angle etc which are not standard parameters available through the OBD port. The standard channels can still provide good information for fault finding though 

Give me a call if you have any questions

Regards

Iain


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

I didnt get my EcuTek from Litchfields as you were too far. If i buy the cable can I still use the latest version of the maps for free?


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

The free updates and license promise are for Litchfield customers. If you would like us to tune a car that has a Ecutek license from somebody else it would be chargable.


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Litchfield said:


> Arcam, the temperature breaks are based on the Consult3 information. They previously listed the temperature ranges but when Nissan change the 120degree gearbox condition the next C3 update removed the temperature breaks and just listed Frequency numbers at the same breakpoints. As we had previously provided this temperature information for customers at services so we decided to list both in the software.


So what temps frequencies are displayed by the Ecutek software, it is based on the old 110 standard or the new 120 one?



Litchfield said:


> ProECU works perfectly with a standard car and will provide all of the fault code reading and servicing tools you should need. The only part that is limited is the data logging which won't have as many parameters available. When we tune a car with the Ecutek software it installs a Patch which provides extra information channels such as Injector duty, Knock Correction and Injector Angle etc which are not standard parameters available through the OBD port. The standard channels can still provide good information for fault finding though


Excellent, I will place my order now Iain, I can't find it on your website to buy so I guess I have to call it in?


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

The cable should be online by the end of the day, but feel free to call there is a big pile waiting for collection already 

The oil temp break points have not changed just the temps are not displayed. Nissan use a calculation and flickr data to see if it has gone over 120.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

how much?



Litchfield said:


> The free updates and license promise are for Litchfield customers. If you would like us to tune a car that has a Ecutek license from somebody else it would be chargable.


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

The price would be £420 inc. VAT (£350+vat) and would include all our new updates which we are currently working on 

Kind regards

Iain


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Cable received, thanks Iain.

Anders


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Where the bloody hell is mine? 

I have no laptop currently so it might be a moot point!


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

Cable is now online on Iain's website.

Iain, I'm not able to create an account and keep getting this error:-

_Microsoft OLE DB Provider for SQL Server error '80040e14'

Unclosed quotation mark after the character string ''.

/customer.asp, line 133_

Any ideas?


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Yeap the cable is online on shop here:
Litchfield ProECU Cable [proecu] | Litchfield Motors

I'm sorry you had a problem, Austin. I have forwarded the details to our website designer to look into. If you have any issues with the Shop just let me know as it is going through another revision at the moment. We are available on the phone should you have a problem or urgent order 

Regards

Iain


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks Iain.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

so for me it would be £240 plus £420 ?


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Yeap, if you want a new remap but already have the Ecutek license provided by someone else the cost is £420 inc. VAT as we are only able to start from scratch and not modify/see another tuners work. The Cable would be £240 Inc.VAT on top.

Regards

Iain


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Just updated the clutch points with the ProECU cable - well chuffed! Now considerably smoother gearchanges.

For info, I only had a MacBook Pro and no windows based laptop so I partitioned the drive and can now run windows as well as OS X.

Thanks Iain, this is a good piece of kit!


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Program called parallels will let you run windows and OSX side by side


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> Program called parallels will let you run windows and OSX side by side


Yes but I used Bootcamp as I had no need to run both at the same time.


----------



## Visconti (Aug 30, 2011)

Iain - I've had great success with these cables, I'm sure you will to!

-John


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

Will have to get one of these when I'm next in for service I think. Discussed the cable and software with Iain over a year ago when I first got my GTR so glad it's now available


----------



## ikeysolomon (May 3, 2012)

Only went up for an exhaust change, and came away with one of these. It's a disease 

Ikey


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

ikeysolomon said:


> Only went up for an exhaust change, and came away with one of these. It's a disease
> 
> Ikey


No buddy, it's the cure.


----------



## ikeysolomon (May 3, 2012)

charles charlie said:


> No buddy, it's the cure.


Beats having to talk to my wife now 

Ikey


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

charles charlie said:


> No buddy, it's the cure.


Cobra .. classic :bowdown1:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

"Hey dirtbag, you're a lousy shot. I don't like lousy shots"


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Ordered!


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

I think i'll drive 2 hours to go and collect mine !

and whilst im there i might as well upgrade from my recent stage 1 to stage 4 :chuckle::chuckle:

Only 2 months after my stage 1 im now wanting stage 4. Mind you i was warned this might get addictive


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

maxxwaxx said:


> I think i'll drive 2 hours to go and collect mine !
> 
> and whilst im there i might as well upgrade from my recent stage 1 to stage 4 :chuckle::chuckle:
> 
> Only 2 months after my stage 1 im now wanting stage 4. Mind you i was warned this might get addictive


It is a horrible affliction ;-)


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

mmm, so tempted but was hinted by the service manager of the HPC I go to that any mods might invalidate further warranty 

Warranty runs out September though!


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

sw20GTS said:


> mmm, so tempted but was hinted by the service manager of the HPC I go to that any mods might invalidate further warranty
> 
> Warranty runs out September though!


My warranty runs out in November. I don't think that will stop me :runaway:


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Can the ECU be reset using the cable?


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi Anders,

The ProECU will let you reset the engine ECU which will clear various learnt values including the long term fuel trims 

Regards

Iain


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice one, I want to clear any learned info from when I ran 97/98RON on my Isle of Man trip

Anders


----------



## NiallGTR (Aug 30, 2009)

No recent posts here- is there a new thread on the cable elsewhere? Am just about to order one but was wondering how people are getting on with them. Worth the cash?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

does what it says on the tin, not really sure what else to add!


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

I reset my ECU as above and I'll be using mine on the next track day to capture some logs. Not used any of the TCM function yet.


----------



## Jasper013 (Aug 16, 2011)

NiallGTR said:


> No recent posts here- is there a new thread on the cable elsewhere? Am just about to order one but was wondering how people are getting on with them. Worth the cash?


Absolutely - worth every penny.
I'm in Glasgow and have been tweaking my map for several weeks now courtesy of Iain. Very simple to use.
Have reprogrammed my ECU many times now - logged lots of data (which I then e-mail to Iain). 
Clutch relearn, reset ECU - all easily done. Its a powerful bit of kit.
As mentioned gives the opportunity to capture and analyse masses of data.

Just waiting to load up the final version of the new ROM file that has all the nice touches Iain + the Ecutek boys have been working on.


----------



## NiallGTR (Aug 30, 2009)

Jasper013 said:


> Absolutely - worth every penny.
> I'm in Glasgow and have been tweaking my map for several weeks now courtesy of Iain. Very simple to use.
> Have reprogrammed my ECU many times now - logged lots of data (which I then e-mail to Iain).
> Clutch relearn, reset ECU - all easily done. Its a powerful bit of kit.
> ...


Just what I wanted to hear. Ordered :thumbsup:


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

Jasper013 said:


> Absolutely - worth every penny.
> I'm in Glasgow and have been tweaking my map for several weeks now courtesy of Iain. Very simple to use.
> Have reprogrammed my ECU many times now - logged lots of data (which I then e-mail to Iain).
> Clutch relearn, reset ECU - all easily done. Its a powerful bit of kit.
> ...


It's great for us up here.
I now have the latest gearbox software and will get the latest update on my map when I get a chance.
Driving down to Tewksbury and back for a re-map is not really an option for me so it opens up a lot of possibilities for the future.
I did have a slight problem though. 
Ian got my D's and B's mixed up over the phone when activating the licence but after he worked that out it was very easy. So remote mapping can still have issues when dealing with customers North of the border :chuckle:
J


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

KAT said:


> So remote mapping can still have issues when dealing with customers North of the border :chuckle:
> J


It's the language barrier!


----------



## ikeysolomon (May 3, 2012)

Good piece of kit. I had a gremlin EML come on and it was a nothing fault, just one of those things. Saved a dealer trip, quick call to Litchfield and a clear and all was sorted.

Ikey


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> It's the language barrier!


It's the same when speaking to anyone outside a 50 mile radius of Peterhead, even with my posh voice 
J


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

I did upgrade to MY12 latest gearbox myself and clutch learn at weekend. really simple and Iain a gentleman on worry queries as always. Great service. Cleared the bonnet pop code as well from unplug from TOTB so can unplug happliy at On Your Marks and reset at the end of the day, clutch learn and head home!


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

ROG350Z said:


> I did upgrade to MY12 latest gearbox myself


That's interesting, I thought the software couldn't do this. Did Litchfields send you a file you uploaded ?


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

ChuckUK said:


> That's interesting, I thought the software couldn't do this. Did Litchfields send you a file you uploaded ?


It can indeed and very well it did too! 5 minutes flash and latest MY 12 software. Iain support top notch as always.


----------



## NiallGTR (Aug 30, 2009)

If I sell the car, can the new owner use the cable on a different laptop? Or can I sell it separately to another person? Can't work out if the software key is for me, my computer or my car!


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

tried to order this from the website today got 

"

Unfortunately there has been an issue with your order

Please contact us on 01684 850999 or email [email protected] to complete your order as soon as possible.

We apologies for any inconvenience caused."

please pm me or give me a call


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Sorry you had a problem with the online shop. If you give us a call on Monday we'll get one sent out straight away.

Regards

Iain


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Iain,

Is the Stage 4 update available yet?


----------



## NiallGTR (Aug 30, 2009)

NiallGTR said:


> If I sell the car, can the new owner use the cable on a different laptop? Or can I sell it separately to another person? Can't work out if the software key is for me, my computer or my car!


Gotta repeat this question


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

NiallGTR said:


> Gotta repeat this question


I assume the license fob is for the ECU cable/software. Once you have the ECUTek license installed on the car it stops you running the cable on lots of laptops and sharing/copying the cable (like AutoCAD software does).

I think if you sell on the cable the license goes with it (if you give them the fob) and then, as long as the car has the ECUTek license installed on the ECU by Iain or ECUTek house then all will work. You obviously need the ECUTek installed on teh car first though or it can't write to ROM.

Iain will correct any factual errors I am sure all I know is it is an awesome system to do your own clutch learns etc whenever you wish.

Looking forward to my Injector Angles being done (although I have never been that smoky at the back) with the new intakes and Downpipes. Roll on a week Friday.

Reminds me must make sure Iain orders the high pressure Rad Cap for my shiny new Forge Header Tank.


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

NiallGTR said:


> Gotta repeat this question


My guess would be that whoever you sell to, can use the cable and key. When I bought my cable, there was no registration requiring my personal details or those of the car hence I don't see how these can be linked. As long as you sell the cable with the usb key, the next person is good to go?

Maybe Iain can clarify.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Karls said:


> Iain,
> 
> Is the Stage 4 update available yet?


Yes mind being done first week of September by Iain by think it can be done now remotely with the cable


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Karl, Stage 4 updates are available now with a number of small changes. We're in the process of updating all our upgrade package with the latest software revisions.

The ProECU can be used on multiple computers and is not tied to anything other than the USB license key  You just download the App installer and you are ready to go on another laptop. So if you want to do a clutch learn or software update on another GTR, Subaru, Mitsubishi etc you can just use the same cable and software or lend it to a friend.

Regards

Iain


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Iain, thanks for replying. How do I get the update and load it on please? (I assume I click on 'Ecutek Update, which I have done and it's said updates are available which I have downloaded to the PC, but how do I load these on to the car once all plugged in?).

Thanks.


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

I hope this has not been asked already :nervous: but does the DeltaDash feature not work unless you have a tune/Ecutek firmware installed?

ie will it work with a standard/stock ECU?


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

Btw, ...does a user guide exist for the ProECU Retail edition dummies like me? I read the help files but they don't seem to correspond directly to the advertised features. Had a search but not spotted owt particular yet here, at Ecutek or LI.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Best money anyone can spend, gave my last one away with the sale of my last gtr and regret it now but now gunna order another one.... Speak to you soon Iain


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

...


Takamo said:


> Best money anyone can spend


...

Never had much of a reason to use mine, so I'm not convinced. I ordered mine purely because I was having an ECU error and wanted to get some diagnostics plus be able to reset DTCs so Iain recommended the ProECU to me, but it turned out the root cause of my problem was the scale calibration of the MAFs in my original V1 stage 2 map; I had it updated to V2 and the problem went away, so really I blew £240 on something I didn't need.

However, if it has other useful features, then I'd like to take advantage of them. If not, that's a shame. :thumbsup:


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Aerodramatics said:


> ......
> 
> Never had much of a reason to use mine, so I'm not convinced. I ordered mine purely because I was having an ECU error and wanted to get some diagnostics plus be able to reset DTCs so Iain recommended the ProECU to me, but it turned out the root cause of my problem was the scale calibration of the MAFs in my original V1 stage 2 map; I had it updated to V2 and the problem went away, so really I blew £240 on something I didn't need.
> 
> However, if it has other useful features, then I'd like to take advantage of them. If not, that's a shame. :thumbsup:


You can do quiet a few things with it, you can do clutch learning, reset dtcs, set clutch biting points maualy, reset and balance air flows and reset engine settings to improve fuel economy etc so it's not a waste of money at all but if you dont feel you need it ill have it off ya for £150 that's how much I let my one go for a used. You can pm if you don'tneed it:thumbsup:


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

Lol. I only got as far as the reset DTCs. Not spotted the clutch relearn + bite points modules, - how's it done?; mine is serviced every six months so not really sure about air flow and engine resets.

Beyond DTC resets, I thought it would come in handy for any e-tuning updates from Iain, but to be honest, I've only had the one update in three years - the standard tune seems to be pretty stable.

For the LC4/5 TCM update I take it we buy the ROM map and then use the program TCM module to upload it?

I'm thinking of going to stage4.5 with suspension, cooling and brake tweeks and thought it'd be useful for e-tuning on that, but I've never had a bespoke 'e-tune' on my stage 2 so probably would not on a 4.5.

However, also thinking of buying a proper track toy and to enjoy my road car occasionally on track and mostly on road!


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Best thing is give Iain a call and he'll talk you through how to use the lead properly then yourl appreciate it... So I take it you wanna keep it then, by the clutch learn is an awesome programme to use your car will always stay rattle free from clutch chatter


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Takamo said:


> Best thing is give Iain a call and he'll talk you through how to use the lead properly then yourl appreciate it... So I take it you wanna keep it then, by the clutch learn is an awesome programme to use your car will always stay rattle free from clutch chatter


By going through the clutch learn routine, does the noise from clutch chatter go away?


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Tin said:


> By going through the clutch learn routine, does the noise from clutch chatter go away?


If it's noisier than normal then yes it reduces it dramatically and your gear change will also feel alot smoother... If you ain't got one then I highly recommend it to you its very easy to use and gives you peace of mind as yourl be able to diagnose faults and reset things :thumbsup:


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks, I do have the cable, and checked the dtc section etc, but wasn't sure on the clutch learn stuff, have seen the info on ecuteks site detailing the functions.. Will try it out later this week, as got it dyno'd and shortly after whilst driving home, was alot more noisy.. Thought it was just the temps etc.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Takamo said:


> You can do quiet a few things with it, you can do clutch learning, reset dtcs, set clutch biting points maualy, reset and balance air flows and reset engine settings to improve fuel economy etc so it's not a waste of money at all but if you dont feel you need it ill have it off ya for £150 that's how much I let my one go for a used. You can pm if you don'tneed it:thumbsup:


Can somebody who has used these functions do an idiot's guide and then perhaps it can be left as a sticky. I have a cable but have not used it yet as I don't want to make a pigs ear of setting clutch points etc.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

barry P. said:


> Can somebody who has used these functions do an idiot's guide and then perhaps it can be left as a sticky. I have a cable but have not used it yet as I don't want to make a pigs ear of setting clutch points etc.


I think there is a user guide available via the "Help" functionwhen you plug it into your PC.

If not, I am sure Iain will help you out.

I used it to cancel my "Flat Tyre" warning last week, only to have it return - my rear offside is dropping to 9psi but no nail can be seen!!

David


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

barry P. said:


> Can somebody who has used these functions do an idiot's guide and then perhaps it can be left as a sticky. I have a cable but have not used it yet as I don't want to make a pigs ear of setting clutch points etc.


Goto the help icon on the menu and it talks you through step by step on how to do everything


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

sumo69 said:


> I think there is a user guide available via the "Help" functionwhen you plug it into your PC.
> 
> If not, I am sure Iain will help you out.
> 
> ...


Driver diet required !! LOL


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Seriously its great piece of kit as long as you know how use a laptop its really simple to use


----------



## X2K (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi Iain 

i tried to buy the cable from your hp but doesnt work. 
i want the new ecutec Version 3 software and trans software aswell. 
i sent you a mail and pm. no responce. you must be busy  

Neti


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I would phone if I were you.


----------



## X2K (Sep 24, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> I would phone if I were you.


i think ill try that tomorrow. 

tanx


----------

